# 2 unidentified LFS african cichlids from show tank



## CanadianCoaster (Apr 16, 2010)

Hey guys. I swung by my LFS tonight and they are selling off some of their cichlids from their show tank and there are a few that I would love to have but they didn't know what they were (big surprise) and unfortunately neither do I. I wish that I had taken photos but I'm hoping that some of you cichlid-gods out there will be able to identify them from my description or at least point me in the right direction.

I think that they are both peacocks, but I could be wrong - I'm still new at this.
They're both about 5".

The first one was red and white spotted and the closest photo I've been able to find that resembles him would be a strawberry red peacock. Are there any other cichlids out there that are only red and white?

And the second one looked exactly the same except that it was entirely yellow and a bright highlighter type of yellow at that. I was thinking that it might be a sunshine peacock but I don't remember this one having any blue on his face at all and then I was thinking that it might be an albino strawberry peacock but I'm pretty sure he didn't have red eyes. I know it's a long shot without photos but...any ideas?


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=1410

there is an all yellow male in the list of pics


----------



## CanadianCoaster (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks, but I don't think he's the same. This one was spotted all over and didn't have any banding (strippes) on his or her body


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

both probably man made hybrids/albinos


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Some of the original dragons blood were red and white spotted.
Dunno not seen any realy good ones for a while.

Look something like this but with better spots on the body?










If so hybrid but beautifuly made, sadly I/we do not know how they were first produced and can not make any fresh ones that seem to be the best. I guess its an Eastern/Singapore/Twan? secret.
Dunno even who or where first produced them.   
All the best James


----------

